# French Sportswear Hunting Breeches



## harrisonad (5 October 2009)

Hi All,

I am looking for some traditional hunting breeches and I have contacted the usual suspects.

I have only heard great things about 'French Sportswear' but I want to see a picture of the breeches. 

French Sportswear are not too techy in terms of their internet etc and they are unable to send me any pics via email. 

Has anyone purchased a pair of gents fawn coloured cavalry twill traditional hunting breeches, with pointed back for braces, split falls on the front??  It is a long winded, long shot I know.

Can you message me or post a reply. I would be really greatful.

If anyone has any alternative suggestions as to where I could procure the above then I would be glad or your info! 

Regards,

Ad


----------



## hunteress (5 October 2009)

our fieldmaster ordered a pair last year they had to go back but she had to travel to them as they never answered phone or emails she still hasn't recieved them and they are not cheap !! beware.


----------



## combat_claire (5 October 2009)

Try here instead:

http://www.bestboots.co.uk/hunting_breeches.htm


----------



## Steeleydan (6 October 2009)

My boss in Liecestershire and his wife had these made to measure, they are quite reasonabley priced I beleive. Try Calcutts in Sutton Scotney they are hunting specialists.


----------



## icemaiden113 (6 October 2009)

My husband (huntsman)has several pairs and swears by them! They have had some problems as they were taken over by a new chap - very good at his tailoring but not great on the business side! There problems are now all sorted! 

If you wan to pm me with your e-mail address i can send you a pic! Although beware we are waiting for his new ones to arrive so they will be a bit tatty!


----------



## harrisonad (6 October 2009)

UPDATE:

I am hearing mixed responses about French Sportswear.

Have any of you heard of cheval power? 

I am considering these: 

http://en.chevalpower.com/product-huntingbreeches,jodhpurs_45.htm 

What are your thoughts??


----------



## JenHunt (6 October 2009)

I don't know much about these things (i use a pair of caldene belgrade breeches and OH wear equetech cotton jods!!)

have you tried the hunting stock market?
http://www.huntingstockmarket.co.uk/en-GB/shop/Ladies/15.aspx


----------

